# The problem with Lennox



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Trane, Lennox, Carrier, Goodman...etc. They all have their pros and cons, but for the most part, when comparing apples to apples, they are about the same.

However, this is my gripe with Lennox. You have to deal directly with the company for part replacements. The other day, I went on a service call and the inducer motor was bad/faulty. Most other brands, one can go to the supply house and get a replacement part on the spot. However, with Lennox, I had to call, put up a deposit, and have the part delivered. All for something that was covered under the 5 year warranty. Even the local dealer did not carry the part.

Lennox makes decent equipment, I am not dissing on the product, it's just that getting parts is too difficult. Especially if something breaks down in the middle of a hot or cold spell.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I was at a free dinner the other night that one of the supply houses put on, and I talked with the local Lennox installing dealer/contractor while I ate. He's so disgusted with them for a great many reasons that he added Trane to his line. He fully expected Lennox to pull their line from him, but they did not. I guess they've had so many dealers bail the last few years that you can walk all over them lately. Good for him, I guess. Not too many contractors can be bonafide dealers for two big brands like that.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

You sure go to a lot of free dinners... Why was the guy disgusted with Lennox. Like I say, getting parts is a problem, and It can be a pain to get to components with some of their higher efficiency appliances, but they seem to be a pretty good manufactorer.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

flashheatingand said:


> You sure go to a lot of free dinners...


If there's free food involved, I'm there



flashheatingand said:


> Why was the guy disgusted with Lennox.


I guess it started with that TXV problem they are having now with units manufactured over a pretty good time span, and ended with generalized dissatisfaction.


----------



## westernhvac (May 26, 2008)

*lennox doesn't bite it that bad*

Flash,
We work in the same area and I haven't found it too hard to get lennox parts. The only problem is that it is from the local lennox dealer ( the largest in town ). Other than the fact that you get the Lennox price plus this companies markup plus your markup it is great. 

You know who the company is.

I have been known to diagnose a problem, explain it to a customer and explain the situation. Call our local company and get a price for the customer ( talk to their service manager, a stand up guy ). Let them do the repair. It will be a better price for your customer and your honesty and integrity will keep that customer in your camp. Charge your basic fee and make sure to follow up.

It might seem hard to do, but it is, in the end, the right thing to do.

I'm pretty sur that alot of people will disagree with me but this is where I stand.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Actually, thats exactly what happened. Its funny you mentioned A1, because I stopped by their shop and asked them if it would be ok to handle warranty items with them. They said no problem. That was nice. I wouldn't blame them if they said " call 1-800-ask-dave".

It's good to hear from you


----------

